# fertility councelling



## Squishy150706 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys I'm not to sure if I'm on the right board but I've had a rough few weeks

Happy news in my DP's family he now has a new little cousin and in 8/7 months he's going to be a uncle for the 1st time
Don't get me wrong I'm overjoyed to the fact my future sister in law is pregnant but I had a little upset when I went to see my gp just to review my medication... Was pritty embarrasing and uncomfortable

After booking an appointment with my gp to discuss my new hormone treatment she said I might be able to have fertility councelling if I wanted
I know when undergoing ED you see a fertility councellor but I wanna know wha do you talk about an how was anyones else's experience like

If anyone messages bk I'd be very greatful

Squishy xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Squishy

It's highly recommended and I would grab with both hands. This journey can be a difficult one with the highs and lows, range of emotions that one feels, getting your head round various treatments and investigations, the anger, guilt we sometimes feel and the difficulties sometimes of hearing other people are pregnant and whilst happy for them thinking when is it my turn etc. I think it is a great idea to have someone that you can talk to both honestly and confidentially about what you are going to do, how you are feeling, any concerns or fears etc.

Go for it. A counsellor can give you the support you need and fertility counselling is offered by most clinics.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i paid for private fertility counselling after 4 cycles and a loss- I have it weekly for a 8-9 months.  I would highy recommend it is a space and time for you to discuss your feelings, that you can't share with others/friends/family, someone to mirror your thoughts and feelings/won't be upset, hurt or offended or 'part of your journey'.  Give it a try and if you don't like it you can give it up with no side effects like drugs!!  the fertility counsellor should be part for the BICA as a fertiilty counsellor.

Good luck
l x


----------



## Squishy150706 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys thank you so much for your replies 

I know my DP has always said he's there to listen but I honestly feel like some times I'm going on like a broken record
I'm not too sure if any one else feels like this now an again??

I'll look into seeing a councellor but its telling work the issues I have. Only my close friends an family know

Squishy xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

A counsellor is usually a member of BABCP and BACP and so anything that you say or is discussed is completely confidential. Also you can say anything you want without worried what your husband might think or how it might affect him. It will help.

F x


----------

